# my female red tegu



## LoveSpell (Nov 30, 2012)

This is my female red tegu, Tey.. She's almost 4 years old and came from Mr. Bobby Hill..


----------



## jondancer (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice, did she get redder the older she got?


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 30, 2012)

Nice Red


----------



## SomethingTegu (Dec 1, 2012)

She is beautiful


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 1, 2012)

_Welcome to the site  very nice red you have._


----------



## TeguBlake (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, I love reds to bad I never got one:/


----------



## mattlagrone19 (Dec 1, 2012)

want one sooo bad.. She really nice


----------



## LoveSpell (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks 

I'm actually a returning member my old screename here was WhiskeyTango... Mr. Bobby or Josh just might remember me  

Yes, she gets redder the older she gets it looks like...


----------



## jennj (Jan 2, 2013)

awesome!  she's beautiful!


----------

